
Show HN: CloudFetch Never miss interesting stories on HN/ProductHunt/any website - timqian
https://cloudfetch.info/
======
timqian
Hi HN,I build this tool to help me collect interesting updates on my favorite
websites such as Hackernews, ProductHunt, Github trending, IH and so on. Hope
this tool can help you been better synced with your favorite info source

